# 8v scirocco power surges and constantly jerks until wot



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

Just started today. I was driving yesterday just fine. Today its acting like is missing but is not. Did a power balance with no results to prove plugs or wires. In neutral at 2k to 5k it sounds like a 2 step. But while driving it will give u whip lash. Any ideas?


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

Update : replaced plugs, wires, fuel filter, checked grounds, also discovered this problem only happens when warm. If u start car and drive u can get maybe 1 min of normal driving before the jolting starts, now I'm beginning to think...wur?....accumulator? Timing? Did it somehow jump a tooth? How if it was fine until I shut it off? clogged injector?....plz any feed back would, be nice...anyone ever heard of anything like this. Pkz let me know?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

How does it run with the O2 unplugged?


----------



## phoenixdown (Sep 14, 2011)

Under WOT, the duty cycle of fuel enrichment is sent to 60 cycles. that means the car runs richer.I would guess you're either running too rich or too lean at this point. The means of adjusting this takes the terms " fuel mixture CIS " in google. It will outline the steps and measures to see if this is where your problem lies.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

I do not have the wot trigger hooked up. Whats the possibility of fuel riching or leaning itself with out being messed with?....what about the 5th injector spreading when it shouldn't. ....at idle it sounds like a honda with a bad icv. The father into rpms. The quicker the pulsing, jolting, jerking gets. I think its still present at wot but with open exhaust makes it not audible


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

sounds like a BIG vacuum leak!


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

it spits and sputters when 02 sensor is removed. But problem goes away. I changed the box out that speedo runs thru. Problem stays there. is 02 bad or can it be cleaned.,


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

have you figured out what the issue is?


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

Ecu


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

lol. I was just going to say that. My GTI started having the same problem. Swapped ecu's with a friend and WHAM! problem gone.

Glad the same worked for you


----------

